# cops suck



## 3rdmaxse (Feb 2, 2004)

got pulled over by a dam rookie tonight for "loud exhaust" which is not very at all. "altered exhaust" which is all legal cats resonator muffler all legal and because I took the orange out of my blinkers and I think my BMW angle eye e36 headlights with HIDs got his attention $135 ticket oh well.
They got a thing about Imports around here but domestic open headers no problem.


----------



## nagal (Feb 13, 2003)

live with it!! if you going to mod your going to get pulled over
:loser:


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

If he pulled you over for a loud exhaust, then it was too loud.

If your blinkers are clear, that's illegal as well.
E36 lights are also borderline legal- especially with the HIDs in them. the add-on HID kits are illegal.

break the law, expect to pay.


----------

